# Curtis 1238R - disable Regen Braking



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rsmith said:


> I'm a novice with Ac drive. I've got the AC20 motor kit and was diasppointed that the system doesn't allow me to have a regn braking disconnect switch.
> 
> I've got a 1311 OEM programmer on the way. I'm hoping I can disable Regen Braking completely for the road test. I previously had the 1311-2201 programmer I couldn't see any means of disabling the regen braking.
> 
> Anyone with experience on disabling regen braking on a similar system?


There are several ways to do it. Did you read the manual?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

There's two types of regen on the 1238's. One is if you engage the brake input, the other is off-throttle regen.

Both can be set to 0% inside the controller with the programmer, and it's all laid out in the manual.

It may be that only the OEM (4401) has ability to turn this down.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> There's two types of regen on the 1238's. One is if you engage the brake input, the other is off-throttle regen.
> 
> Both can be set to 0% inside the controller with the programmer, and it's all laid out in the manual.
> 
> It may be that only the OEM (4401) has ability to turn this down.


Thanks,I had studied manual & tried to fit braking pot but found loom sent had pins in 35 pin plug not
fitted in factory. Contacted HPEVS, they advised any of the programmers wiil adjust but not to zero.
No reason given.The 1311-2201 only has minimum 20 which I took back to. Was better but needs more.If I switch to braking pot system with no connections will it default to off without damage to controller .


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rsmith said:


> Thanks,I had studied manual & tried to fit braking pot but found loom sent had pins in 35 pin plug not
> fitted in factory. Contacted HPEVS, they advised any of the programmers wiil adjust but not to zero.
> No reason given.The 1311-2201 only has minimum 20 which I took back to. Was better but needs more.If I switch to braking pot system with no connections will it default to off without damage to controller .


Some of the vendors will inhibit certain parameter adjustments and/or options with their own software. A real PITA when you're trying to do something the manual says is doable and the parameter changes simply don't take 

I'm not sure about the pot question, but doubt very much it could damage the Curtis to try.

I recall a few years ago defeating regen on a race bike with the AC20 because it was overheating.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

@ Major,

The regen was linked to overheating the motor? I thought it would be equally hard on the motor both drive and regen.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

steven4601 said:


> @ Major,
> 
> The regen was linked to overheating the motor? I thought it would be equally hard on the motor both drive and regen.


It was not that more motor heat was caused by regen than motoring, that is about "equally hard" as you say. But this was a race.....so many laps with so many corners and pushing to the limit. The bike (not ours but the other guy's) was going into thermal cutback during practice. They didn't want to lower the motoring performance. Braking could be accomplished without the motor using friction. The wasted energy was of no consequence. But eliminating those periods of motor use (during regen) would lower the overall losses in the motor per lap and actually give it some periods of non use to cool. It worked, but we still beat him


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe you need to explain a little what is happening and why you want to disable regen? How are you trying to disable regen? What value did you adjust down to 20%?


You can also disable the brake pedal on the brake menu to disable brake input. For disabling off throttle regen, you can set neutral braking down to zero.

http://www.emf-power.com/shared/products/curtis/1232_34_36_38_Manual_Nov_10-2011.pdf


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Travis,The NZ vehicle inspector requires this for scratch built cars.I tried to find out from
HPEVS if 20 min - 400 max was % but he must have forgot in his reply.I set back to 20.
I will try suggestions when OEM arrives.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What specific value did you set back to 20?


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> What specific value did you set back to 20?


HI Travis,It was set at 50 so I set at 20


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

rsmith said:


> HI Travis,*It* was set at 50 so I set at 20


 
Again, I have asked this two times now.

What is "It"?

What *Parameter* are you changing? There are hundreds of them.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> What specific value did you set back to 20?


Sorry I was assuming you new the 1311-2201. I went into program on menu then,sub- 
menu then clicked on Regen threshold up comes bar graph with 20min other end 400max then
in middle 50 (does not mention whether % ) I used up ,down buttons to reduce to 20.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I know all about the 1311, 1314 etc.... I sell HPEVS equipment and have used them both regularly.... the issue is, there's several different versions of the OS inside the Curtis. The programmer is "dumb"... all the menus are actually inside the controller itself. Regen Threshold is a "Custom" parameter in a Custom Submenu that was designed by HPEVS that is not in the Curtis manual. This means they're overriding other parameters by using their own compiled code that resides in the controller. My updated software does not have that menu. You have some older motorcycle software inside yours, so Yes, 20 is minimum.

What controller model do you have? 1238-7601? 1238-7501? 1238-6501?

What type of regen do you want to disable? Off throttle, or braking regen?

I really cannot help you if you don't answer all of the questions.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

The controller model is = 1238-7601.Set in Neutral breaking,throttle off.
Electric sport supplied the kit which was ordered as a car kit after giving
all spec`s.All I got was a motor bike diagram & the wiring loom had
regen pot pins missing in the plug,so cannot use pot box system. I have
waited 2 months & also rang them with no answers. I feel bad you having
to pick up the problem. I do not need regen at all, was hoping I would be able to
manually switch on & off as required. But not to be seemingly.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Your writing makes it hard to understand what you're trying to get across because you're using your terminology and you aren't directly answering my questions. I don't know what you mean by "Set in Neutral breaking,throttle off."

What kind of regen do you want to disable? (Answers are "neutral braking" which is when you let off the throttle, the motor slows down, or "braking" where you actually have to hit the brake or brake pot to initiate braking).
Please answer in the form of: 
"The regen that I would like to disable is [insert regen type here]".

What pins are missing (I'm asking for pin numbers here)?


"that company" has apparently left a few customers high and dry, but it's not something you should suffer for.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> Your writing makes it hard to understand what you're trying to get across because you're using your terminology and you aren't directly answering my questions. I don't know what you mean by "Set in Neutral breaking,throttle off."
> 
> What kind of regen do you want to disable? (Answers are "neutral braking" which is when you let off the throttle, the motor slows down, or "braking" where you actually have to hit the brake or brake pot to initiate braking).
> Please answer in the form of:
> ...


The regen I would like to disable is " Neutral breaking"
The pin s missing are J 1-17 & j 1- 27


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Let me do some digging. HPEVS might have overridden it on that firmware. I'll see what I can do, but it'll be tomorrow morning. The motorcycles didn't used to have the brake input wired.... so that's an easy one, it's already disabled most likely.

As far as the neutral regen, if it IS overridden, then a firmware update may change that. Let me poke around.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I fired up my 1238-7501 and I can set neutral braking to zero on the new software. There's no override. I can program it for you, if that's something you'd need done. Brake input is disabled by default.

email me from my website link below and we'll figure it out. (I also PM'd you).


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> I fired up my 1238-7501 and I can set neutral braking to zero on the new software. There's no override. I can program it for you, if that's something you'd need done. Brake input is disabled by default.
> 
> email me from my website link below and we'll figure it out. (I also PM'd you).


Thanks for your help.I am still waiting for OEM programmer as custom has it for 10 days now & 
will email when I can get progress.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Cool! Let me know. I've got the newer firmware update available as a service.

Good luck!


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Mine was set to throttle off regen when I got it. My supplier installed those two pins for me so I could set up a pot 2 for regen if I wanted.

I have tried it both ways throttle off and a pot 2.

On mine:

In Torque mode 2- Response menu- Neutral braking-set it to off

In the Brake menu- Brake pedal disable- turn it off

With those set off, I have no regen or drag on the motor when coasting.

Also: I disabled the creep setting ( makes it feel like an auto transmission pushing against the brake at a stop).

I shut off hill holding too. Forward and reverse.

But those last two settings were just my choice, you might not like a car that rolls free when stopped and needs a brake to hold, especially if you live in hilly country.

Miz


----------

